# ww 2--Lanark and Renfrew Scottish Regiment



## klia_m (18 Aug 2001)

I am aware that at the start of WW 2 this reg‘t was an ack ack reg‘t.  However, I think it was in late 1943 or 1944 that they changed to an infantry reg‘t.  It is this particular time frame that I am most interested in as my father is a WW2 vet and was transferred into this reg‘t and was a sergeant when they first went into action as an infantry reg‘t.  

Does anyone know if there was ever a  history written up for this particular regiment?  My Dad isn‘t "into" computers but would like to find out if there is anything written up at all and I‘m just trying to help him out.  Thanks for any help you might be able to give an old vet!


----------



## milhist (19 May 2002)

CEDERBERG, Fred...."The long road Home." The autobiography of a Canadian soldier in Italy in World war II. 

There is a copy listed for sale:
General paperbacks Canada, 1st. VG...$3.00 
 http://www3.sk.sympatico.ca/ebere/index16.htm 

This book is listed for the Lanarks on the Second World War Canadian Formation, Corps and Regimental Histories
(including personal accounts) site:
 http://canperson.freehosting.net/div.htm


----------



## Michael Dorosh (19 May 2002)

The URL given in the last post is incorrect - my new website is  http://www.canadiansoldiers.com 

The histories page is now at  http://www.canadiansoldiers.com/div.htm


----------



## colinj (19 May 2002)

actually , the regiment stayed air defence until it was disbanded overseas in 1944.  I am a member of this regt. and that is what it said in the regiments brochure.


----------

